# Crêpes / galettes



## rosi63

Bonjour à tous. j'ai une doute... culinaire. Est-que galette et crêpe sont la meme chose? Je pense que non, mais je ne connais pas la différence. Quelqu'un peut m'aider? Merci à l'avance.
Rosanna


----------



## tilt

Le terme _galette_ peut désigner beaucoup de choses, et notamment une _crêpe de sarrazin _(ou _blé noir_) dans la cuisine bretonne.


----------



## rosi63

Merci pour ta réponse, Tilt.
Rosanna


----------



## itka

Je crois que la distinction essentielle est la consistance de la chose.
La *galette* est un gâteau rond, qui "se tient" (qui ne s'effondre pas si tu le tiens par un bord). 
Je pense que la crêpe de sarrazin (que je connais très peu) doit être une sorte de crêpe beaucoup plus ferme que la *crêpe* habituelle, qui est molle. On ne peut pas la tenir par un bord. Il faut la déposer sur une assiette (à peine plus ferme qu'une omelette).


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Je crois que la distinction essentielle est la consistance de la chose.
> La *galette* est un gâteau rond, qui "se tient" (qui ne s'effondre pas si tu le tiens par un bord).
> Je pense que la crêpe de sarrazin (que je connais très peu) doit être une sorte de crêpe beaucoup plus ferme que la *crêpe* habituelle, qui est molle. On ne peut pas la tenir par un bord. Il faut la déposer sur une assiette (à peine plus ferme qu'une omelette).


En l'occurrence, non !
La galette de sarrazin est aussi molle qu'une crèpe. En fait, la seule différence tient dans la composition de la pâte, qui est faite de farine blé noir et ne contient pas de lait.
Voir par exemple http://www.blenoir-breton.com/console_admin/rubriques/reportage/imginc/DSCN0462.jpg


----------



## janpol

Les menus des crêperies font la distinction entre la "galette"- "plat principal - faite de blé noir, salée, pouvant contenir une foule d'ingrédients (oeufs, fromage, jambon, fruits de mer etc....) et la "crêpe" - dessert - faite de froment, sucrée, pouvant être recouverte, elle aussi, de plein de choses (confiture, crème chantilly etc...)


----------



## Xence

Chez moi, la galette est une variété de pain maison, cuite dans des plats en poterie, dont voici le modèle le plus connu. Rien de mieux pour accompagner une "_chorba_" fumante...

Quant aux crêpes, elles ressemblent à l'image postée plus haut par tilt. 
Aux noix et chocolat, elles furent mon péché mignon un bout de temps!


----------



## itka

Bon, faudra m'inviter à goûter des crêpes au sarrazin ! 
Je les voyais bien comme sur la photo, mais j'ai toujours pensé que c'était plutôt dur... 
Du coup, je ne sais pas pourquoi on les appelle "galettes"... Apparemment (TLFI) ce sont les seules choses "molles" qu'on nomme ainsi...


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Bon, faudra m'inviter à goûter des crêpes au sarrazin !


Quand tu veux ! 



itka said:


> Du coup, je ne sais pas pourquoi on les appelle "galettes"... Apparemment (TLFI) ce sont les seules choses "molles" qu'on nomme ainsi...


Ce n'est pas ce que je lis dans les définitions du TLFI, la _galette des Rois_ n'étant pas "molle", par exemple.

Je vois la _galette _avant tout comme une chose plate et arrondie (à l'image du _galet _dont elle tire leur nom, voir la partie étymologie du même lien).
Et c'est la _crèpe _qui est une galette molle.


----------



## Aoyama

Fondamentalement Tilt a raison (en tout cas en ce qui concerne la Bretagne, en termes culinaires habituels et dans les crêperies qui font commerce de ces deux produits), les galettes sont de sarra*s*in (ou de "blé noir") et les crêpes de blé.
La forme est pratiquement la même, les deux sont molles, la consistance et la couleur sont différentes.
On ajoutera que souvent (même si ce n'est pas une règle) les galettes sont salées mais les crêpes sont sucrées.


----------



## itka

> Et c'est la _crèpe _qui est une galette molle.


Tilt, avale ta galette et relis ce que j'ai dit : c'est exactement la même chose ! .
Au fait, c'est volontaire, cet accent grave ? Prise d'un doute, je viens de vérifier, c'est bien un circonflexe sur les crêpes, comme sur les gâteaux.


----------



## tilt

_Sarrazin_ admet bien deux orthographes : avec _*s*_ ou _*z*_.
(L'accent grave sur crêpe, par contre, c'est une faute, oui !)


----------



## Aoyama

> _Sarrazin_ admet bien deux orthographes : avec _*s*_ ou _*z*_.


Sans trop pinailler, oui et non. Sarrasin pour blé noir est certainement le plus courant.
Pour les autres sens (peuplades musulmanes et d'autres sens dérivés), d'accord.


----------



## yannalan

En Bretagne, on appelle les crêpes au blé noir "galettes" uniquement à l'Est. Al'Ouest, on parle de crêpes pour les deux quand elles sont faites sur la billig, la plaque de fonte. On parle de galettes quand elles sont faites à la poêle.
Ici (n.o Morbihan) on parle de "crêpes à l'eau " pour celles au blé noir et de "crêpes au lait" pour celles au froment.
Donc, première chose, regarder le menu de la crêperie pour voir dans quelle zone tu es...... et faire comme les indigènes...


----------



## Aoyama

> A l'Ouest, on parle de crêpes pour les deux quand elles sont faites sur la billig, la plaque de fonte. On parle de galettes quand elles sont faites à la poêle.


Voilà une différence que je ne savois point.


> Ici (n.o Morbihan) on parle de "crêpes à l'eau " pour celles au blé noir et de "crêpes au lait" pour celles au froment.


Idem, et cette différence, si on y pense, est assez pertinente . Il n'y aurait donc pas de "galettes" dans le Morbihan ?

Rien à voir, mais en dehors des crêpes et galettes que l'on trouve partout au Japon, il y a aussi de très bons kouin-amans, que beaucoup de Japonais connaissent très bien.


----------



## yannalan

Pas dans les crêperies en tout cas, du moins dans la partie bretonnante. Je ne sais pas trop où pass ela frontièr elinguistique entre "crêpe de blénoir" et "galette". En Ille et Vialine, la "galette-saucisse" est largement consommée sur les marchés ou les soirs de match de foot
Si on dit "galette" onpense plutôt aux sablés au beurre, genre "galettes d pOnt Aven"


----------



## Aoyama

> Si on dit "galette" on pense plutôt aux sablés au beurre, genre "galettes de Pont Aven"


ça, d'accord, mais ces galettes (comme celles des Rois etc) sont différentes de celles qui nous occupent, qui sont celles qui s'opposent aux crêpes, mais apparemment cette différence n'est pas universelle et dépend des régions.
Reste quand même que dans le vaste monde de la "crêperie", la distinction mentionnée par tilt et janpol est celle qui a le plus cours.


----------



## yannalan

En-dehors du pays d'origine, oui....


----------



## Nicomon

Pour moi une galette rappelle cet exemple du TLFI


> Spécialement
> ♦ [Dans l'Ouest, au Québec] Crêpe à base de farine de sarrasin. Elle promena sur les ronds de poêle fumants une couenne de lard avant d'y étendre à dos de cuiller la galette de sarrasin grise (Guèvremont,Survenant, 1945, p. 50).


  Mais une galette de sarrasin a une moins grande circonférence qu'une crêpe et est un peu moins plate.  Elle a la forme des "pancakes" américaines. 

Tiens itka, je t'invite à ce festival.


----------



## Aoyama

> une galette a une moins grande circonférence qu'une crêpe et est un peu moins plate. Elle ressemble aux "pancakes" américaines


C'est une autre manière de faire la différence, mais cette différence est ... différente.
On se rapproche de la galette dont parle Xence qui 





> est une variété de pain maison, cuite dans des plats en poterie


.
Pareil pour "pancake", "gâteau à la poêle" que certains s'obstinaient à confondre  avec les crêpes, jusqu'à ce que le mot français s'impose en anglais.


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Pareil pour "pancake", "gâteau à la poêle" que certains s'obstinaient à confondre  avec les crêpes, jusqu'à ce que le mot français s'impose en anglais.


Le pancake tient en effet plus du _matefaim_ que de la crêpe.
Ceci dit, en cours d'anglais, on nous apprend que crêpe de dit pancake en anglais ! Ceci explique cela.


----------



## Aoyama

...matefaim, bravo ! J'en reste comme deux ronds de flans (qui ne sont pas des crêpes ni des galettes).


----------



## Anathème

J'ai été surprise lorsque j'ai déménagé du Finistère en Ille-et-Villaine de me retrouver avec des galettes et des crêpes. En gros, ça varie selon la région (en France), voire même le département (en Bretagne). Mais généralement, il y a deux sortes de crêpes :

- crêpe de froment (sucrée)
- crêpe de blé noir/sarrazin (salée)

La seconde est parfois appelée galette, et dans ce cas, la première deviendra une simple crêpe.


----------



## tilt

Anathème said:


> J'ai été surprise lorsque j'ai déménagé du Finistère en Ille-et-Villaine de me retrouver avec des galettes et des crêpes. En gros, ça varie selon la région (en France), voire même le département (en Bretagne). Mais généralement, il y a deux sortes de crêpes :
> 
> - crêpe de froment (sucrée)
> - crêpe de blé noir/sarrazin (salée)
> 
> La seconde est parfois appelée galette, et dans ce cas, la première deviendra une simple crêpe.


Excellente synthèse. 
Quoique chacune des crêpes supporte très bien le sucré aussi bien que le salé !


----------



## Anathème

tilt said:


> Excellente synthèse.
> Quoique chacune des crêpes supporte très bien le sucré aussi bien que le salé !



Oui, c'est sûr , mais en l'occurrence, la pâte de l'une est plus salée ou sucrée que l'autre.


----------



## janpol

Xence, je pense que tu évoques la "kesra" (je ne sais trop comment transcrire), délicieuse, en effet, et tout particulièrement quand elle vient juste d'être faite... quant aux crêpes, celles que je connais et qui se mangent de préférence avec du miel, elles ne ressemblent pas du tout à celle de l'image proposée par Tilt : épaisses d'au moins un centimètre, spongieuses (pour bien absorber le miel !), elles sont faites avec de la semoule (une recette des Aurès).


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Le pancake tient en effet plus du _matefaim_ que de la crêpe.
> Ceci dit, en cours d'anglais, on nous apprend que crêpe de dit pancake en anglais ! Ceci explique cela.


 Le matefaim (tout au moins sous ce nom) n'existe pas au Québec. 

Je n'ai fait qu'écrire ce qui pour moi est une *galette de sarrasin *et dans ma réalité, elle a l'apparence d'une "pancake" ou « crêpe américaine » (la levure chimique en moins). Si je mange des "pancakes" je ne mange pas des crêpes. 

Les crêpe bretonnes... très plates et d'une plus grande circoncéfenre s'appellent "crêpes" en anglais aussi. 
À ce sujet, un petit extrait du GDT :


> Note(s) :
> Les anglophones se servent du gallicisme « crêpe » pour désigner les crêpes à la française et les différencier ainsi des leurs (griddle-cakes). Effectivement, les crêpes spongieuses et épaisses, à la levure chimique, consommées au déjeuner en Amérique du Nord, se nomment « crêpes américaines ».


----------



## Xence

janpol said:


> Xence, je pense que tu évoques la "kesra" (je ne sais trop comment transcrire), délicieuse, en effet, et tout particulièrement quand elle vient juste d'être faite... quant aux crêpes, celles que je connais et qui se mangent de préférence avec du miel, elles ne ressemblent pas du tout à celle de l'image proposée par Tilt : épaisses d'au moins un centimètre, spongieuses (pour bien absorber le miel !), elles sont faites avec de la semoule (une recette des Aurès).


 
En effet, janpol, il s'agit bien de la "_kesra_" (ta transcription me semble parfaite) ! Les variétés sont nombreuses selon les régions ou les ingrédients utilisés. Idem pour les crêpes. Celles que tu décris sont les fameux "_baghrirs_" ou "_ghrifs_" aux mille trous !

Ca me donne des idées pour le goûter de l'aprèm, tout ça...


----------

